# How do you guys HONESTLY feel about HGH?



## RISE (Aug 8, 2016)

So my motivation is coming back to an all time high.  Probably like many of you I have my ups and downs when it comes to motivation, well I'm on the up at the moment.  So I've been pondering around with trying HGH.  I've never even given it a thought before bc of how expensive it is, how slow it works, and how long you have to take it to see any benefit.  So my question for you guys is do you believe it is worth the price you pay (actual money) for the results you get?  I'm not a powerlifter so this would be geared more toward physique enhancement.  What are the things you like about HGH and why you believe it is worth the money.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Aug 8, 2016)

I'm Nearly forty. Been running it on and off (mostly on) for the last several years. If you can get your hands on reasonably priced, high quality generics, and can afford to run it for a year or more, I say it's definitely worth it. My opinion is that if you're over 30 and run it between 2-5iu a day every day the results are worth it. I notice more benefits the longer I run it and the older I get. Physique enhancement, better recovery, hair skin and nails look nice, overall a better feeling of well being. Even at 1.5iu a day a buddy had his igf levels tested at 410-420. Pretty amazing for good generics.


----------



## juuced (Aug 8, 2016)

I love it when I can afford it.  Right now I have been off it for a few months due to financial reasons.  I get the real doctor prescribed stuff and its like paying for another mortgage on a house.  When i was taking it i noticed that it was easier to stay lean, recovery was faster, my eye sight improved, my teeth and gums were healthier, my nails were stronger, etc.

as soon as my finances improve ill be back on it for sure.

ps I was running 1.5 to 2 iu a day.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 8, 2016)

Not worth the cost to me.  I ran rips back when they were the shit.  10iu per day for 3 months. 20 iu per day for the following three months. I saw zero ****ing benefit from it.  Was pissed as hell.  

Now in the case of a normal person maybe it has some benefit. I think there is much we don't understand about it still.  The sides like lethargy can be a pain in the ass.  

Do a risk to benefit analysis


----------



## DF (Aug 8, 2016)

I have to agree with POB.  That's a boat load of moolah for good hair, nails, nice skin & some leanness.  I was on a low dose for about a year.  Not worth it to me.


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 8, 2016)

Never ran pharma. Ran rips back in the day (tested 7 ng/ml off 3 IU per day) and yea, saw some of the same benefits being described: bit easier to lean out, sleep improved a bit, etc.

That said, I'm off the generics for now. Too much financial risk for not enough return, IMO.

At some point if I can get pharma for reasonable, I'll give it a go. Not now.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 8, 2016)

I loved the sleep it gave


----------



## stonetag (Aug 8, 2016)

My GF and I decided to run it for 6 months, see what the hype is I guess, way to early to give you any feedback, but like you we weighed the do's and don'ts, and the do's at our age won out.


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 8, 2016)

i like it.  typically go 2.5-4iu ED and was happy.  Esp when you toss in slin 2 days a wk.  Ive used grays, blues, hyges, rips & seros.  Sero's were more potent and def. less bloat/water.  


IDK wtf happened with the rips n POB, because everyone loved those.  But as you see, some guys are happy with it, most would be happy with 3.33iu ED lets say & others dont even care about 10iu-20iu+

So its a tough call.


----------



## RISE (Aug 9, 2016)

Well considering I'm only 30, taking hgh is pointless?  I don't really care about hair, nails, or skin condition at my age, looking purely for muscle mass gains.  Guess I'll stick with food and gear.

Thank's for all your input guys!


----------



## Cobra Strike (Aug 9, 2016)

RISE said:


> Well considering I'm only 30, taking hgh is pointless?  I don't really care about hair, nails, or skin condition at my age, looking purely for muscle mass gains.  Guess I'll stick with food and gear.
> 
> Thank's for all your input guys!



If muscle mass is what your after you need to look into insulin but you would most likely be fine with gear and food lol

If hgh actually did burn fat as a spot injection then my ass should be skin and bones as I have been injecting in my ass for well over a year now lol I use it purely for recovery. Its definitely not a mass builder.


----------



## RISE (Aug 9, 2016)

I've looked into insulin, but considering I've struggled with hypoglycemic episodes in the past, I've stayed away.


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 9, 2016)

RISE said:


> I've looked into insulin, but considering I've struggled with hypoglycemic episodes in the past, I've stayed away.



unless you know exactly how it will effect you and your issues, dont.  

lots of other shit to use for mass gains.


----------



## John Ziegler (Aug 9, 2016)

Unless you are an actor or a rockstar or a super vain person Id say fk that.

So many other more logical things to spend your money on than body beautiful.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Aug 9, 2016)

Like a commercial grade pop tart manufacturing machine for your home?


----------



## Cobra Strike (Aug 10, 2016)

RISE said:


> I've looked into insulin, but considering I've struggled with hypoglycemic episodes in the past, I've stayed away.



Lots of bigger body builders struggle with hypoglycemia episodes bro. Metabolism is running like a turbo charged engine. Ive had hypo issues since before I ran slin and to be honest you shouldn't have any hypo issues with slin since you have to pump fast carbs into your system during the peak period. Shit man I will eat a cup of blueberries and I will go hypo 40 minutes later lol. Some times it just comes out of no where. I agree with gymrat on many other things to do besides slin for mass but in my experience nothing compares. 

I don't want to push slin on anyone but its very fkn easy to do if you can strictly follow simple directions (lots of idiots out there that think they can follow the rules but cant then wonder why they got fat or went hypo)...most guys that are already doing macro eating and timed meals can easily integrate slin into their daily life but if your not really on a schedule with any vitamins, gear, or anything then you could find yourself In trouble. I say this because scheduled guys do not miss shit. They do not miss meals. They do not miss the gym. They do not miss the post work out shake ect ect. I don't know what your body looks like or what level your at but its not for the intermediate body. You will never know how something will effect you until you do it. Just like when you did test the first time or tren. You had no idea the sides it would cause. Well you probably knew the potential sides but not if you would get them or not...goes for anything else. 

Just my 02


----------



## John Ziegler (Aug 10, 2016)

GuerillaKilla said:


> Like a commercial grade pop tart manufacturing machine for your home?



There are a lot of things that you could buy finance or upgrade with an extra 500 to 1000 bucks a month.

View attachment 3115


----------



## RISE (Aug 11, 2016)

Cobra Strike said:


> Lots of bigger body builders struggle with hypoglycemia episodes bro. Metabolism is running like a turbo charged engine. Ive had hypo issues since before I ran slin and to be honest you shouldn't have any hypo issues with slin since you have to pump fast carbs into your system during the peak period. Shit man I will eat a cup of blueberries and I will go hypo 40 minutes later lol. Some times it just comes out of no where. I agree with gymrat on many other things to do besides slin for mass but in my experience nothing compares.
> 
> I don't want to push slin on anyone but its very fkn easy to do if you can strictly follow simple directions (lots of idiots out there that think they can follow the rules but cant then wonder why they got fat or went hypo)...most guys that are already doing macro eating and timed meals can easily integrate slin into their daily life but if your not really on a schedule with any vitamins, gear, or anything then you could find yourself In trouble. I say this because scheduled guys do not miss shit. They do not miss meals. They do not miss the gym. They do not miss the post work out shake ect ect. I don't know what your body looks like or what level your at but its not for the intermediate body. You will never know how something will effect you until you do it. Just like when you did test the first time or tren. You had no idea the sides it would cause. Well you probably knew the potential sides but not if you would get them or not...goes for anything else.
> 
> Just my 02



I'm not a very big guy.  I've been training for 15 years and have brought myself from 120 to 205 at 5'8, but ever since I've started training I've been dedicated.  My job sometimes requires me to miss a meal here and there, but I always have a bar ready just in case.  I'll research it some more and see what I think.  I've been tempted to do it in the past, I just don't know how it will effect my current hypo episodes and what it could do to them in the future.


----------



## Joejoe (Aug 11, 2016)

I'm 43 and was on for a solid 8 months. Better if its stacked with a light test for physique enhancement, but it did spike my sugar significantly. Semorelin is a pituitary agonist, not as strong but better on metabolic. GH gave me severe carpels and the semorelin did as well but not as bad. Surprisingly GH al0ne leaned me up but did put some mass on as well.


----------



## Uncle manny (Aug 11, 2016)

I was running some greys for about 5 months and I did notice changes in my physique. I felt fuller and a bit more "chiseled" and I'm only 27. Nothing serious like a test cycle but some visible improvements only you yourself would notice...


----------



## Cobra Strike (Aug 12, 2016)

RISE said:


> I'm not a very big guy.  I've been training for 15 years and have brought myself from 120 to 205 at 5'8, but ever since I've started training I've been dedicated.  My job sometimes requires me to miss a meal here and there, but I always have a bar ready just in case.  I'll research it some more and see what I think.  I've been tempted to do it in the past, I just don't know how it will effect my current hypo episodes and what it could do to them in the future.



Well you wouldn't do it before or while your at work lol you would take it post work out then you just have to get your pw shake in and another carb meal before 45 min if your using the fast acting. 

Just curious and way off topic...can you explain your hypo moments? like when you have them...what you ate before..stuff like that?


----------



## RISE (Aug 12, 2016)

Cobra Strike said:


> Well you wouldn't do it before or while your at work lol you would take it post work out then you just have to get your pw shake in and another carb meal before 45 min if your using the fast acting.
> 
> Just curious and way off topic...can you explain your hypo moments? like when you have them...what you ate before..stuff like that?



They happen at random times, I can't really tell you what I ate or anything like that bc they are few and far between, but the first time I had it was over 10 years ago before I went to bed.  I was laying there wondering if I should eat something and then all of a sudden I felt super weak and starving.  I literally stumbled to the kitchen, running into walls bc it was hard to walk, opened up the fridge and just started pounding down whatever I could find.  I've had these exact moments every now and then but I make sure I always have food and never drink caffeine on an empty stomach or more than an hour after I've eaten.

My diet for the last few years has consisted of chicken,beef,fish,white rice, brown rice, sweet potatoe, eggs and oatmeal.  I'll throw a random meal in there every couple days, usually Mexican food, but I don't feel hypo after certain meals.  It's random.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Aug 12, 2016)

That sounds perfectly normal to me bro. I seriously doubt you have any type of real issue going on. I wouldn't let those little few and far between episodes influence your decisions on anything



RISE said:


> They happen at random times, I can't really tell you what I ate or anything like that bc they are few and far between, but the first time I had it was over 10 years ago before I went to bed.  I was laying there wondering if I should eat something and then all of a sudden I felt super weak and starving.  I literally stumbled to the kitchen, running into walls bc it was hard to walk, opened up the fridge and just started pounding down whatever I could find.  I've had these exact moments every now and then but I make sure I always have food and never drink caffeine on an empty stomach or more than an hour after I've eaten.
> 
> My diet for the last few years has consisted of chicken,beef,fish,white rice, brown rice, sweet potatoe, eggs and oatmeal.  I'll throw a random meal in there every couple days, usually Mexican food, but I don't feel hypo after certain meals.  It's random.


----------



## RISE (Aug 12, 2016)

Thanks for the advice cobra, is there any info you would recommend I read on insulin?  I've read the article "skinny on slin", but that's all I've found in regards to using slin for bodybuilding purposes.

From what Ive gotten out of what I have read, is I would use 10 iu''s upon waking and 10 iu''s after work out, followed by a protein and carb shake 15 minutes after injection and then a meal with carbs 1 hr afterward.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Aug 13, 2016)

If you really want to do it bro I will help you no problem but at your level you wouldn't do it right when you wake. You would strictly be doing it post work out. Then the shake with carbs and a meal 30 minutes later for the peak. You don't need it twice a day to get bad ass results. And for the queers that do the "skinny on slin" they are just stupid. You don't fukin do slin and try to not gain or short yourself on carbs to try and not gain fat. Your gonna gain some fat and if you want to maximize the muscle growth that is a good thing. You wont gain a ton but you will gain some but shorting yourself on carbs/cals to keep the body fat down while on slin is defeating the purpose of the slin as the carb/protiens are what make your muscles grow!!! 

that's my opinion anyways. The skinny slin guys might disagree. Skinny slin..just typing that sounds stupid. Anything with the word skinny in it is stupid lmao




RISE said:


> Thanks for the advice cobra, is there any info you would recommend I read on insulin?  I've read the article "skinny on slin", but that's all I've found in regards to using slin for bodybuilding purposes.
> 
> From what Ive gotten out of what I have read, is I would use 10 iu''s upon waking and 10 iu''s after work out, followed by a protein and carb shake 15 minutes after injection and then a meal with carbs 1 hr afterward.


----------



## ironhardempress (Aug 13, 2016)

I'm 53 and I've been using it for anti-aging, not mass building. Running around 2.5-3 IUs/day chinese generics. I was running one brand for a while but the product seemed inconsistent so I switched (after plenty of research) and the product I am running now seems superior. The good sleep I am getting now is worth it, frankly. As a menopausal woman, sleep had been elusive--now I sleep like a baby and have crazy vivid dreams. My husband is experiencing the same good sleep. I have an overall feeling of energy and wellbeing that I was missing. I am fairly skeptical by nature so i doubt this is a placebo effect. My skin is improved as well, although i had pretty good skin before (I spend a fair amount of $$ on my skin). To me, it is worth it. Idk if it would be worth it if I was paying for real pharma.


----------



## stonetag (Aug 13, 2016)

ironhardempress said:


> I'm 53 and I've been using it for anti-aging, not mass building. Running around 2.5-3 IUs/day chinese generics. I was running one brand for a while but the product seemed inconsistent so I switched (after plenty of research) and the product I am running now seems superior. The good sleep I am getting now is worth it, frankly. As a menopausal woman, sleep had been elusive--now I sleep like a baby and have crazy vivid dreams. My husband is experiencing the same good sleep. I have an overall feeling of energy and wellbeing that I was missing. I am fairly skeptical by nature so i doubt this is a placebo effect. My skin is improved as well, although i had pretty good skin before (I spend a fair amount of $$ on my skin). To me, it is worth it. Idk if it would be worth it if I was paying for real pharma.


 I'm 53 also, and my GF is a little older, we both would like to experience some of the sleep benefits, and also the possible energy. I hope like hell it lives up to the said bennys, pretty expensive, although the Chinese generic is easier to financially deal with.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Aug 13, 2016)

ironhardempress said:


> I'm 53 and I've been using it for anti-aging, not mass building. Running around 2.5-3 IUs/day chinese generics. I was running one brand for a while but the product seemed inconsistent so I switched (after plenty of research) and the product I am running now seems superior. The good sleep I am getting now is worth it, frankly. As a menopausal woman, sleep had been elusive--now I sleep like a baby and have crazy vivid dreams. My husband is experiencing the same good sleep. I have an overall feeling of energy and wellbeing that I was missing. I am fairly skeptical by nature so i doubt this is a placebo effect. My skin is improved as well, although i had pretty good skin before (I spend a fair amount of $$ on my skin). To me, it is worth it. Idk if it would be worth it if I was paying for real pharma.



You cannot tell if gh is good or not with out blood work. Im sorry but saying your getting better sleep means nothing. You cant even base it off of tingly hands or any other side you may feel. Ya you might think its good because one of the 20 things it is known for happens but the only absolute way to know is bloods.




stonetag said:


> I'm 53 also, and my GF is a little older, we both would like to experience some of the sleep benefits, and also the possible energy. I hope like hell it lives up to the said bennys, pretty expensive, although the Chinese generic is easier to financially deal with.



Melatonin is much cheaper bro!


----------



## ironhardempress (Aug 14, 2016)

yeah, i know that blood work is the best way to test. Right now i am having issues with this new GH being very strong--my tendons hurt and my wrist bones hurt ( on the right more than the left) and it is NOT because i have been overdoing in the gym. I've actually been trying to take it easy because of this issuer. My husband is having the same issue. he says his "skeleton hurts" LOL. I'm going to scale my dose back.  BTW, Melatonin did nada for me.


----------



## ironhardempress (Aug 15, 2016)

If I order a test from Directlabs and go in to get it (its only 72.00), do I need to do anything special prior? Do i need to be fasted like a cholesterol test? What time of the day would be good to go? I usually shoot my HGH first thing in the a.m.


----------



## sgf (Aug 15, 2016)

I have been thinking of adding HGH in to my TRT regimen, so this is great stuff for me to read.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Aug 16, 2016)

ironhardempress said:


> yeah, i know that blood work is the best way to test. Right now i am having issues with this new GH being very strong--my tendons hurt and my wrist bones hurt ( on the right more than the left) and it is NOT because i have been overdoing in the gym. I've actually been trying to take it easy because of this issuer. My husband is having the same issue. he says his "skeleton hurts" LOL. I'm going to scale my dose back.  BTW, Melatonin did nada for me.



Its not the best way...its the only way. And there are additives that a lot of so called gh producers use that will give the tingly achy skeleton feeling. Im not saying what you have is bunk Im just saying there is very much that you do not know about the gh game.



ironhardempress said:


> If I order a test from Directlabs and go in to get it (its only 72.00), do I need to do anything special prior? Do i need to be fasted like a cholesterol test? What time of the day would be good to go? I usually shoot my HGH first thing in the a.m.



It doesn't matter what time. You take your 10iu shot and make sure your blood is drawn within 3 to 3 1/2 hours after the inject.


----------



## curtisvill (Aug 16, 2016)

Cobra Strike said:


> Its not the best way...its the only way. And there are additives that a lot of so called gh producers use that will give the tingly achy skeleton feeling. Im not saying what you have is bunk Im just saying there is very much that you do not know about the gh game.
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter what time. You take your 10iu shot and make sure your blood is drawn within 3 to 3 1/2 hours after the inject.



You are talking about testing for growth hormone serum. Isn't the best way to truly understand if you have legit hgh is to run your igf-1 numbers, but in order to get true results you would need to run baseline igf-1 numbers before beginning your hgh run?


----------



## Cobra Strike (Aug 17, 2016)

curtisvill said:


> You are talking about testing for growth hormone serum. Isn't the best way to truly understand if you have legit hgh is to run your igf-1 numbers, but in order to get true results you would need to run baseline igf-1 numbers before beginning your hgh run?



Lmao well I was kind of going with the K.I.S.S. method since the individual obviously is new to this but ya igf is the best truth teller. Some say that the serum spike can be faked but in my experience 98% of gh that spikes my serum turns out legit.


----------



## curtisvill (Aug 17, 2016)

Cobra Strike said:


> Lmao well I was kind of going with the K.I.S.S. method since the individual obviously is new to this but ya igf is the best truth teller. Some say that the serum spike can be faked but in my experience 98% of gh that spikes my serum turns out legit.



Sorry brother, I was clarifying it as much for me as OP.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Aug 18, 2016)

curtisvill said:


> Sorry brother, I was clarifying it as much for me as OP.



No apologies needed my man...all the help we can give is a good thing! I was just laughing because you went all smart on shit


----------



## Bust My Ass (Aug 22, 2016)

Real GH from a pharmacy is a game changer and worth every penny.  I got my IGF1 levels to 2400 ng/dl which helped me get to 240- 245lbs death face lean at 5'11.

I am on 2iu of Norditropin these days and it's still worth it.


----------

